# 3D Drucker können krank machen



## Niza (27. Juli 2013)

*3D Drucker können krank machen*

Eine aktuelle Studie des  Illinois Institute of Technology zeigt, dass 3D Drucker bei schlechter Belüftung krank machen können.
Es wurden insgesamt 5 unterschiedliche Drucker getestet.
Um welche es sich handelt, wird leider nicht erwähnt.

Es kommt beim Druckvorgang zu einer sehr hohen Abgabe kleinster Partikel.
Diese Partikel dringen beim Einatmen tief in die Lungen und in den Blutkreislauf ein.
Somit erhöht sich das Risiko für Lungenkrebs, Schlaganfall oder Asthma.

Es wird empfohlen, wenn man einen 3D Drucker betreiben möchte, den Betriebsbereich gut zu lüften.

Quellen:
3D-Drucker für Heimanwender können krank machen - Studie - Gadgets - PC-WELT
Computer: 3D-Drucker für Heimanwender können krank machen bei GMX
http://www.beyond-print.de/2013/07/25/3d-drucker-konnen-krank-machen/
http://www.golem.de/news/studie-schaden-3d-drucker-der-gesundheit-1307-100597.html


----------



## >M.Pain (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich den Drucker jeden Tag mehrmals über einen längeren Zeitraum benutze ( was eher unwarscheinlich ist ) mag das ja zutreffen. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, das ich mehr Giftstoffe einatme wenn ich vor die Haustür gehe als durch diesen Drucker.
Und da ich eh Raucher bin wirds durch den Drucker auch nicht mehr schlimmer.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Die Quelle Deiner Quelle wäre interessant. Also wo kann man diese Studie einsehen? (vielleicht hab ich es auch übersehen). Ansonsten wird das gleiche über Laserdrucker auch bereits seit Jahren gesagt bzw. die Laserdrucker werden ja auch im Artikel erwähnt. Gesund sind die Dinger wohl alle nicht


----------



## Niza (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Quelle Deiner Quelle wäre interessant. Also wo kann man diese Studie einsehen? (vielleicht hab ich es auch übersehen). Ansonsten wird das gleiche über Laserdrucker auch bereits seit Jahren gesagt bzw. die Laserdrucker werden ja auch im Artikel erwähnt. Gesund sind die Dinger wohl alle nicht


 
Ich musste suchen, aber jetzt weiß ich , dass es eine Studie des Amerikanischen  Illinois Institute of Technology ist.

Studie: Schaden 3D-Drucker der Gesundheit? - Golem.de
3D-Drucker können krank machen | beyond-print.de | All about future media Beyond-Print.de | All about future media


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Würde gerne mal wissen wer von uns überhaupt so einen 3D Drucker hat, bestimmt niemand selbst wenn wird derjenige ihn ja nicht Täglich benutzen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Tut jeder andere Drucker auch, das ist nichts neues.


----------



## Research (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Nope. Tintenstrahler nicht.

Auch Festtintendrucker nicht.


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Aber Laserdrucker oder?


----------



## Research (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Diese sind die ersten Drucker die Krank machen.


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Niza schrieb:


> Eine aktuelle Studie des  Illinois Institute of Technology zeigt, dass 3D Drucker bei schlechter Belüftung krank machen können.
> Es wurden insgesamt 5 unterschiedliche Drucker getestet.
> Um welche es sich handelt, wird leider nicht erwähnt.
> 
> ...


Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch schon lange für Laserdrucker.
Luftfilter regelmäßig wechseln, möglichst nicht mit den Toner-Partikel in Berührung kommen und natürlich nicht einatmen und der Raum sollte eine gute Belüftung haben. Hier gilt auch erhöhtes Krebsrisiko.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Research schrieb:


> Diese sind die ersten Drucker die Krank machen.


 
Sind sie nicht, Laserdrucker haben durch den Toner das gleiche Problem


----------



## Hänschen (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Das ganze Nano Zeug wird dem Menschen noch schwer im Magen liegen, die kleinen Dinger dringen mit der spitzen Kante in die Zellen ein und lösen Krebs aus.

Aber die Nanowelt ist die Zukunft da muss man durch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Kühlschränke machen dick.



Das ist reine Spekulation
Ob nun Laser oder 3D, bei beiden Arten druckt der Sensenmann mit. Aber ein Nadeldrucker ist cool für Tattoos auch wenn das Einlegen der Haut etwas umständlich ist


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Das ganze Nano Zeug wird dem Menschen noch schwer im Magen liegen, die kleinen Dinger dringen mit der spitzen Kante in die Zellen ein und lösen Krebs aus.
> 
> Aber die Nanowelt ist die Zukunft da muss man durch


 
Nano ist wie Frankreich - da muss man durch 

Ne im Ernst - ist doch klar dass die Technik am Anfang nicht ausgereift ist. Hoffen wir dass das Problem schnell gelöst wird. Als angehender Maschinenbauer werde ich mich bemühen


----------



## mickythebeagle (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist reine Spekulation
> Ob nun Laser oder 3D, bei beiden Arten druckt der Sensenmann mit. Aber ein Nadeldrucker ist cool für Tattoos auch wenn das Einlegen der Haut etwas umständlich ist


 Du Meldest Dich doch hiermit freiweilig 

Ich Drucke jeden Tag mit einem 3D-Drucker und lebe immer noch.
Da ist mein Sche..iss Doppelter Unterschenkel Spiralbruch wohl Schlimmer als diese News.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Sicherlich gibt es massig andere Krankmacher, als alter Kfz´ler hatte ich mehr als genug Asbest schnüffeln dürfen. Ist doch alles kein Beinbruch, ich durfte so eine Altmetallsammlung etwas über ein Jahr in der Hand tragen ( leider war es die rechte Hand des Teufels ).
Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen wie oft in der Zukunft das Zeugs als ungefährlich eingestuft wird


----------



## mickythebeagle (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Doc , wir zwei sind in einem Alter, da wurde früher nicht gefragt.
Obwohl, könntest ja fast mein Sohn sein.  
Bzw. Da war es noch garnicht bekannt das es solche "bösen" Krankmacher Stoffe gibt.

Und ich sag, mir ist es auch Sch.. Egal. 
Wir haben unser Leben gelebt, Unsere Kinder & Enkel werden die Probleme bekommen.
Wenn der Chef früher sagte mach, dann haben wir es gemacht so ist & war es nun mal.
Wir kannten es nicht anders.
Die Jugend von Heute kennt das alles und wehrt sich wenn se so nen Job machen müssten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Du mein Vater, dann wärst du ca 70 Jahre


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen wer von uns überhaupt  so einen 3D Drucker hat, bestimmt niemand selbst wenn wird derjenige  ihn ja nicht Täglich benutzen.


 
Noja, bei uns im Hackspace haben wir bis zu 5 Stück, wenn auch sogut wie nie gleichzeitig in Betrieb...^^


----------



## mickythebeagle (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du mein Vater, dann wärst du ca 70 Jahre


 

Ich bin genau 70  

Da Staunste Doc wa ? 
Tja , selbst ein Alter Sack kann den Kiddies hier noch was vormachen.
Als ich meinen ersten IC in den Fingern hielt waren 99,99% der User hier noch garnicht geplant


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (28. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn ich jetzt irgendwie naiv kling...

Langsam find ichs schlimm... Laserdrucker machen krank. Mikrowellen machen krank. Autos machen krank. Nanokram macht krank. Herzhaft braungebrannter Toast macht krank. ALLES macht krank... und jetzt auch noch 3D-Drucker? 

Um so mehr Zeitung ich lese und Nachrichten ich sehe, um so mehr wundere ich mich dass es überhaupt noch Menschen auf der Erde gibt O.o -.-* 

Ölles su a blööds Gschmarr!


----------



## OctoCore (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Manche 3D-Drucker können auch mit Schokolade drucken.
Die machen dann höchstens dick.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Vergiss nicht den Schokostaub, der führt zur bekannten Schokolunge und verwandelt dich in ein Schokohäschen.

Mein Laserdrucker ist sicherlich eine viel schlimmere Dreckschleuder, deswegen hat er auch seinen eigenen Raum und niemand hält sich dort länger auf, denn Krebs und/oder Asthma möchte ich dann doch nicht bekommen. Angesichts anderer Krankmacher, die freiwillig aufgenommen werden (Zigaretten, Alkohol, illegale Subtanzen), dürften die verschwindend geringen 3D-Drucker das kleinste Problem für unser Gesundheitssystem sein.


----------



## Schinken (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

,,Yayyy, andere Sachen sind viel schlimmer und überhaupt stimmt das ja alles nicht, is ja n ur übertriebenes Gefasel von Ökos... Sieht man ja, wir leben ja noch alle!''

Wenn ich sowas lese... Schonmal dran gedacht das angeblich alles mögliche krank machen soll weil ALLES MÖGLICHE KRANK MACHT?!? Das hat System, Sicherheits- ergo Gesundheitsstandards werden gedrückt und nicht eingehalten weil es der Industrie zu teuer ist, das geht ja auf den Profit. Außerdem kann man ja mit genau diesen abgestumpften Reaktionen rechnen. 
Das wir alle noch leben und andere Sachen viel schlimmer sind sind so stumpfe Argumente dass es sich kaum lohnt sich damit groß auseinanderzusetzen...Langzeit(sic!)wirkung!?! Wechselwirkungen!?!
Andere viel schlimmere Dinge sind übrigens nicht hilfreich, wenn ich mir den Oberschenkel breche wird davon meine Lunge nicht wiederstandsfähiger, mein Krebsrisiko nicht geringer und meine Giftstoffbelastung nicht geringer.
Solche Ignoranz... Man könnte fast meinen all dies ist eine Schutzresignation im Sinne von:,,Ich kann eh nichts daran ändern, also negiere ich die Gefahr.''


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

@Schinken: Und wie ist Deine Empfehlung? Deinem Text nach vermute ich, dass Du irgendwas anders machst als die breite Masse. Wie schätzt Du z. B. die Langzeitwirkungen von 3D-Druckern ein? Im Moment muss man halt mit den Infos Vorlieb nehmen die da sind und die sind recht dünn. Warum sollte ich mich darum jetzt verrückt machen? Ich besitze so ein Ding nicht mal und kenne auch niemanden. 

Wie fast immer hilft eine Portion gesunder Menschenverstand schon ein ganzes Stück weiter, denn dass ich mich neben so einem Ding möglichst nicht dauerhaft aufhalten sollte, sollte jedem klar sein. Andererseits atme ich bei nem Kneipenbesuch wohl mehr Schadstoffe ein als bei einem 3D-Drucker (der im Hausgebrauch vielleicht 10 mal im Jahr läuft) im ganzen Jahr.


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

3D Drucker müssen in Zukunft sogar regestriert werden da man damit funktionierende Waffen drucken kann. 
Quelle: Registrierungspflicht für Drucker?: Warnung vor Waffen aus 3D-Druckern - N24.de


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> 3D Drucker müssen in Zukunft sogar regestriert werden da man damit funktionierende Waffen drucken kann.
> Quelle: Registrierungspflicht für Drucker?: Warnung vor Waffen aus 3D-Druckern - N24.de



Das (herstellen) konnte man auch vorher schon wenn man sich für wenige tausend Euro gebrauchte Dreh-/Fräsmaschinen bei der Plattform seiner Wahl ersteigert. Die Dinger zu bedienen ist auch kein Hexenwerk  Ist wohl bislang nur niemandem aufgefallen...


----------



## hardwarekäufer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Wieso muss man Werkzeug nicht registrieren aber solche Drucker? Ich Bau dir mit allem was Ich in einem normalen Haushalt finde eine effektivere Waffe als aus jedem Drucker kommt.. 

Vermutlich alles nur Werbung.. Bad news sind auch news..


----------



## Shadow Complex (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Aber wo entstehen denn beim 3D drucken kleine Partikel? Es gibt ja viele verschiedene Verfahren beim 3D drucken, aber diejenige die am weitläufigsten bekannt sein sollte, ist jene, bei der der Kunststoff als Feststoff in Stäbchenform vorliegt und dann direkt am jeweiligen Einsatzort aufgeschmolzen wird. Wo sind denn da die kleinen Partikel? Natürlich gibt es auch Selective Laser Melting mit feinem Kunststoffpulver, aber das wird ja nicht offen gelagert. Und jemand der sich ein 4m x 2,5m Gerät in einen Raum stellt, der wird für diesen Raum auch ganz sicher eine Lüftung haben. Zumal man ja Stickstoff als Inertgas braucht und es wohl ma günstigsten ist, dieses selbst zu gewinnen und dafür braucht man ja eh ständig frische Luft.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Aber wo entstehen denn beim 3D drucken kleine Partikel? Es gibt ja viele verschiedene Verfahren beim 3D drucken, aber diejenige die am weitläufigsten bekannt sein sollte, ist jene, bei der der Kunststoff als Feststoff in Stäbchenform vorliegt und dann direkt am jeweiligen Einsatzort aufgeschmolzen wird. Wo sind denn da die kleinen Partikel? Natürlich gibt es auch Selective Laser Melting mit feinem Kunststoffpulver, aber das wird ja nicht offen gelagert. Und jemand der sich ein 4m x 2,5m Gerät in einen Raum stellt, der wird für diesen Raum auch ganz sicher eine Lüftung haben. Zumal man ja Stickstoff als Inertgas braucht und es wohl ma günstigsten ist, dieses selbst zu gewinnen und dafür braucht man ja eh ständig frische Luft.


 
Vielleicht hilft das weiter: Ultrafine particle emissions from desktop 3D printers

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich weder alles gelesen, noch alles verstanden habe


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Feinstaub ist doch schon seit jahren ein thema?!


----------



## hardwarekäufer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Bei jedem Laserdrucker kommt feinstaub raus..


----------



## Niza (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Bleibt nur abzuwarten wann Feinstaubplaketten für Drucker kommen



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen wer von uns überhaupt so einen 3D Drucker hat, bestimmt niemand selbst wenn wird derjenige ihn ja nicht Täglich benutzen.


 
Ich habe keinen .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## chiquita (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Bei jedem Laserdrucker kommt feinstaub raus..


 
Seit wann kommt da Feinstaub raus ?, dachte das Ozon, welches beim Drucken entsteht ist so kritisch an der Sache ^^


----------



## NCphalon (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Naja der Toner is ein ganz feines, krebserregendes Pulver. Mittlerweile kommt zwar fast nixmehr davon in gefährlichem Zustand raus aber früher schon eher


----------



## hardwarekäufer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Was heißt in gefährlichem Zustand? Wenns raus kommt isses gefährlich.. Nicht jeder Drucker hat Filter.


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Wenn es ans Papier gebunden is, is es ungefährlich


----------



## hardwarekäufer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Geht ja um den Anteil der nicht am Papier haftet. Wie ein butterbrot mit schokostreuseln.. Da fallen immer welche daneben weil nie alle haften.


----------



## Schinken (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

@keinnick
Nun, nein, ich mache wohl leider auch nicht viel anders als die breite Masse außer solche Meldungen einfach ernst zu nehmen und mich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten über Schadstoffe und ähnliches zu informieren. Dann gehe ich dem so gut es geht aus dem Weg und nehme dafür auch die eine oder andere Einbuße bei der Bequemlichkeit hin (beispielsweise Glas anstatt Plastik, besonders bei Nahrungsmitteln, Tintenstrahl statt Laserdrucker, obwohl das natürlich auch wieder nur das geringere Übel ist...). Leider geht das in vielen Fällen schlecht bis garnicht. Ich habe auch kein Patentrezept, und ich weiß auch nichts genaueres über die Langzeitwirkung von 3D-Druckern, obwohl ich mir gut vorstellen kann dass beim verfestigen des verwendeten Ausgangsmaterials eine Art Feinstaub entsteht der dann ähnliche Auswirkungen auf die Lunge hat. 

Mich störte schlicht der abwiegelnde Reflex den ich bei solchen Meldungen immer häufiger beobachte und der quasi immer darauf hinausläuft das andere Dinge schlimmer sind und ja angeblich alles giftig ist. Ich finde das bedenklich und gefährlich da so die Aufmerksamkeit gegenüber Schadstoffen und gesundheitlich bedenklichen Verfahren eingeschläfert wird. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Ab einem gewissen Druckaufkommen ist ein Tintenstrahler einfach nicht passend und von den Druckkosten erheblich höher. Mit meinem Tintenstrahler schaffte ich Schnitt knapp 100 Seiten und mit dem Laser ca 1500 Seiten.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Niza schrieb:


> Eine aktuelle Studie des Illinois Institute of Technology zeigt, dass 3D Drucker bei schlechter Belüftung krank machen können.
> Es wurden insgesamt 5 unterschiedliche Drucker getestet.
> Um welche es sich handelt, wird leider nicht erwähnt.
> 
> ...


Kleinstpartikel? Kommt mir bekannt vor. Die gleiche Problematik hat man auch bei handelsüblichen Laserdruckern. Beim Druckprozess steigt die Feinstaubbelastung das 300.000 Fache an!^^ Da sollt man auch nicht zu tief einatmen.

MFG


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

300000 Eier pro Quadratmark?^^

EDIT: Ah


----------



## DaStash (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Ja, genau. Eier. 

MfG


----------



## hardwarekäufer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Wer an einer Hauptstraße wohnt oder wer raucht, der sollte sich darüber eh keine Gedanken machen.

Was man z B an einer vierspurigen Straße an Feinstaubpartikeln einatmet schlägt jeden Drucker um längen.

btw gibt es zwischen Druckern auch Unterschiede.

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte einen neuen Kombi-Laser (Fax,Drucker etc) bekommen. Jedesmal wenn er damit gedruckt hat bekam er kurze Zeit später Niesreize, trockene Schleimhaut, Nasenbluten.. eine Folge des Feinstaubs und der Reaktion der Schleimhaut darauf.
Anderes Modell angeschafft: Kein Niesen, keine Reizung, kein Nasenbluten mehr.

Beide Modelle hatten einen Feinstaubfilter drin..

Wenn man kann, sollte man den Drucker in einem anderen Raum positionieren. Bei uns in der Firma stehen die Drucker grundsätzlich in eigenen Räumen mit Belüftung.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Wenn man kann, sollte man den Drucker in einem anderen Raum positionieren. Bei uns in der Firma stehen die Drucker grundsätzlich in eigenen Räumen mit Belüftung.


 
Als ich noch Azubi war, war der Kopierer / Drucker auch in einem Raum. Ungefähr 4 qm ohne Fenster... diese Schweine


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht, Laserdrucker haben durch den Toner das gleiche Problem


 
Das bezog sich genau auf die Ozon-Stauber. Vorheriger Beitrag.



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> []Wenn man kann, sollte man den Drucker in  einem anderen Raum positionieren. Bei uns in der Firma stehen die  Drucker grundsätzlich in eigenen Räumen mit Belüftung.


 
Gleiches bei uns, als wir sie noch hatten.

Und bei uns sind Wälder gedruckt worden. Da ist man nicht gerne rein gegangen.


Wir nutzen jetzt Festtinte.


----------



## Ahab (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

ALLES MACHT KREBS


----------



## DaStash (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Dann sollte ALLES verboten werden. 

MfG


----------



## Ranzen (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Glaubt nicht alles was die Medien uns erzählen wollen, die wollen uns nur angst machen aber das können sie echt gut


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann sollte ALLES verboten werden.
> 
> MfG


 
Save yourself, die.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Ladys first. 

MfG


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

#SEXISMUS
#AUFSCHREI





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Wie schon bereits gesagt, ist es nichts Neues. Selbiges liegt beim Laserdrucker vor, wenn nicht auch bei anderen Druckern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Drucker jeden Tag mehrmals über einen längeren Zeitraum benutze ( was eher unwarscheinlich ist ) mag das ja zutreffen. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, das ich mehr Giftstoffe einatme wenn ich vor die Haustür gehe als durch diesen Drucker.
> Und da ich eh Raucher bin wirds durch den Drucker auch nicht mehr schlimmer.


 
Die Logik, dass man bei einem sowieso ungesunden Lebensstil auf alle weiteren Vorsichtsmaßnahmen verzichten kann, erschließt sich mir nicht. _Gerade als Raucher_ sollte man zusehen, dass man nicht noch mehr Gift zu sich nimmt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DaStash (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Research schrieb:


> #SEXISMUS
> #AUFSCHREI
> 
> 
> ...



#NEULAND



MfG


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Logik, dass man bei einem sowieso ungesunden Lebensstil auf alle weiteren Vorsichtsmaßnahmen verzichten kann, erschließt sich mir nicht. _Gerade als Raucher_ sollte man zusehen, dass man nicht noch mehr Gift zu sich nimmt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Wie wäre es mal mit nem Drucker Spezial?

Und einem für NAS.

#NEULAND? Siehe Signatur.


----------



## Mystique1680 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

*@mickythebeagle* 
 wie haste denn das hinbekommen??? motorradunfall?? oder sportunfall??
gute besserung einstweilen!!!
mfg


----------



## Ion (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Bei McDoof essen kann auch krank machen - interessiert auch keinen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Vieles ist halt erst sehr spät als kritisch eingestuft worden, aber wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht im direkten Umfeld des Druckers mal mit einem Tempo zu wischen ( meinetwegen auch Softy missbrauchen ) wird man doch bei älteren Modellen genug im Umfeld finden. Ich glaube wenn neben dir ein LKW anfährt hätte man bestimmt genug Farbe für 2 Seiten


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Weil ich mich direkt neben den Drucker setze um ständig den Smog einzuatmen ^^ 

In Firmen gibt es eigene Druckerräume sofern das Büro nicht konstant durchgelüftet wird und daheim werden vermutlich die wenigsten einen Dauerdruck veranstalten. 

Die Linienbuse hier in Augsburg verblasen mehr giftigeres Zeug als wenn ich einmal eine 3D Form ausdrucke. Soll ich jetzt deswegen die komplette Innenstadt meiden? Evtl. sollte mal darüber jemand eine Studie machen 

"3D Drucker können krank machen"... Kohlebau macht auch krank, stört es wen? Sind langfristige Schäden durch WLAN Bestrahlung vom Router direkt neben dem Arbeitsplatz auszuschließen?

Wenn ich derart panisch durchs Leben gehen würde kann ich mich auch gleich einsargen ^^

Ich glaube mit der Studie hat mal wieder jemand seinen Arbeitsplatz "sichern" müssen...


----------



## Cuddleman (1. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Drucker jeden Tag mehrmals über einen längeren Zeitraum benutze ( was eher unwarscheinlich ist ) mag das ja zutreffen. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, das ich mehr Giftstoffe einatme wenn ich vor die Haustür gehe als durch diesen Drucker.
> Und da ich eh Raucher bin wirds durch den Drucker auch nicht mehr schlimmer.


 
Das mag erstmal so richtig sein, doch du solltest hier das Konzentrationsmaß einbeziehen, welches richtig dramatisch hoch sein kann, genauso wie z.B. bei Laserdruckern, beim Trennschleifen, oder Schweißen.

Außerdem sollte man *Raff'*s Ansicht noch erweitern, in dem man den z.B. Rauchern verbietet, ihren ungesunden Lebensstil anderen passiv aufzuzwingen, die ja bekanntlich sogar mehr geschädigt werden!


----------



## Schinken (1. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man *Raff'*s Ansicht noch erweitern, in dem man den z.B. Rauchern verbietet, ihren ungesunden Lebensstil anderen passiv aufzuzwingen, die ja bekanntlich sogar mehr geschädigt werden!



Dazu würde ich wirklich gern die Quelle sehen! Jemand der 3 Meter neben mir steht kriegt also mehr Giftstoffe ab als ich, der ich mir das Zeug direkt in die Lunge pfeife? Ich würde jede Studie die zu solchen Ergebnissen kommt doch nochmal sehr kritisch auseinandernehmen. 
Im übrigen zwinge ich niemandem meinen ,,Lebensstil'' auf. Erstens weil Rauchen kein Lebensstil ist, genausowenig wie Kaffeetrinken oder von mir aus Süssigkeiten essen. Das tue ich, danach richte ich nicht mein Leben. Zweitens zwinge(sic!) ich niemanden in meine Wohnung zu kommen oder direkt neben mir im Gleichschritt auf dem Gehweg zu laufen. Passives Zwingen halte ich auch für eine ziemlich gewagte Wortkonstruktion. 

Und zu guter Letzt gibt es einen sehr guten Grund warum man zwischen der Giftstoffbelastung durch Raucher und jener durch Feinstaub unterscheiden sollte: Um die Feinstaubbelastung zu verringern muss niemand in seiner freien Entscheidung eingeschränkt werden, da reichen neue Industriestandards und Grenzwerte (die dann aber bitte auch durchgesetzt und überprüft werden, gerne von all den zusätzlichen Ordnungsamtmitarbeitern die für den ,,Nichtraucherschutz'' gebraucht werden).


----------



## Cuddleman (2. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Schinken schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich wirklich gern die Quelle sehen! Jemand der 3 Meter neben mir steht kriegt also mehr Giftstoffe ab als ich, der ich mir das Zeug direkt in die Lunge pfeife? Ich würde jede Studie die zu solchen Ergebnissen kommt doch nochmal sehr kritisch auseinandernehmen.
> Im übrigen zwinge ich niemandem meinen ,,Lebensstil'' auf. Erstens weil Rauchen kein Lebensstil ist, genausowenig wie Kaffeetrinken oder von mir aus Süssigkeiten essen. Das tue ich, danach richte ich nicht mein Leben. Zweitens zwinge(sic!) ich niemanden in meine Wohnung zu kommen oder direkt neben mir im Gleichschritt auf dem Gehweg zu laufen. Passives Zwingen halte ich auch für eine ziemlich gewagte Wortkonstruktion.
> 
> Und zu guter Letzt gibt es einen sehr guten Grund warum man zwischen der Giftstoffbelastung durch Raucher und jener durch Feinstaub unterscheiden sollte: Um die Feinstaubbelastung zu verringern muss niemand in seiner freien Entscheidung eingeschränkt werden, da reichen neue Industriestandards und Grenzwerte (die dann aber bitte auch durchgesetzt und überprüft werden, gerne von all den zusätzlichen Ordnungsamtmitarbeitern die für den ,,Nichtraucherschutz'' gebraucht werden).


 
Wenn ich an gemeinsam genutzte Arbeitsplätze denke, stößt mir deine Ansicht gewaltig auf, schon allein wegen der Geruchsbelästigung des zurückgebliebenen kalten Rauchs der sich überall, nicht nur, ablegt, genauso wie die ständig umherwirbelnde/neu aufgewirbelte Asche im, oder außerhalb, solcher Behälter. 
Die eigenen Kinder werden in Wohnräumen meistens schon mit belästigt! 
Wer unterläßt als abhängiger Raucher, im Beisein von Kindern, das Rauchen, oder schickt diese aus den Raum, oder lüftet das Zimmer solange bis sich das meiste abgelegt/neutralisiert hat, bevor die Zimmertür geöffnet wird?

Passiv Rauchen bedeutet, das der eigentliche Raucher ja nicht nur den inhalierten Rauch im Raum/Umgebung verteilt, nein von einer z.B. Zigarette sind ~50% einfach nur abglimmen, ohne aktives daran ziehen. 
Das der Rauch mit den gleichen Schadstoffen versehen ist, wie der inhalierte Rauch, versteht sich von selbst. 
Schädlicher deshalb weil kein Zigarettenfilter den z.B. Teeranteil herausfiltert, bzw. sich in der Lunge des Rauchers größtenteils ablagert, sondern der als Kondensat, oder Schwebteilchen, mit dem Rauch sich ungehindert räumlich verteilen kann. 
Das führt z.B. auch zum vergrauen von Gardinen. 

Das ist dann schon Aufzwingen im wörtlichsten Sinne!

Ich grenze meine Ansicht aber nicht nur aufs Rauchen ein, dafür gibt's zu viele "Baustellen" an Problemen!


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Passiv Rauchen bedeutet, das der eigentliche Raucher ja nicht nur den inhalierten Rauch im Raum/Umgebung verteilt, nein von einer z.B. Zigarette sind ~50% einfach nur abglimmen, ohne aktives daran ziehen.


 Stimmt nicht, war auch mal Raucher. Abglimmen tun vielleicht höchstens 20%.


> Das der Rauch mit den gleichen Schadstoffen versehen ist, wie der inhalierte Rauch, versteht sich von selbst.
> Schädlicher deshalb weil kein Zigarettenfilter den z.B. Teeranteil herausfiltert, bzw. sich in der Lunge des Rauchers größtenteils ablagert, sondern der als Kondensat, oder Schwebteilchen, mit dem Rauch sich ungehindert räumlich verteilen kann.
> Das führt z.B. auch zum vergrauen von Gardinen.


 Aber 80% des inhalierten und wieder ausgestoßenenen Rauches ist gefiltert und das siogar doppel. 1.) der Zigarettenfilter und 2.) die Lunge des Rauchers. Folglich kann die passiv Belastung gar nicht höher oder gleich sein.


> Ich grenze meine Ansicht aber nicht nur aufs Rauchen ein, dafür gibt's zu viele "Baustellen" an Problemen!


Ich finde das Verbot für geschlossene Räume ok aber sich jetzt auch noch zu beschweren wenn draußen im öffentlichen Raum geraucht wird kann ich nicht für gut heißen, es sei denn es geht unmittelbar um Kinder oder Schwangere etc.. Ich finde das irgendwie immer zynisch so auf die Raucher zu schimpfen. Hier in Berlin beispielweise fahren viele von diesen militanten Nichtrauchern aus ökologischen Gründen mit dem Fahrrad. Dabei sind sie, ich bin Roller Fahrer und Ex-Raucher, ich weiß von was ich in dem Punkt spreche, buchstäblich mittendrinn im CO2 und Rußpartikeldunst. Ich wage zu behaupten das jene Schadstoffaufnahmen wesentlich schlimmer sind als ein wenig passiv Rauch. Zum einen da man sie konzentriert über einen längeren Zeitraum einatmet und zum anderen weil man, auf Grund der sportlichen Aktivität, wesentlich tiefer inhaliert. Da beschwert zum komischer Weise jedoch keiner. Ich will nicht das eine gegen das andere aufwiegeln, ist schließlich beides schlimm, sondern ich will lediglich darauf verweisen das ich es ungerechtfertigt finde wie auf Raucher immer mit dem Finger gezeigt wird, obwohl es noch viel schlimmere Baustellen gibt.

MfG


----------



## Cuddleman (3. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*



DaStash schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, war auch mal Raucher. Abglimmen tun vielleicht höchstens 20%.
> Aber 80% des inhalierten und wieder ausgestoßenenen Rauches ist gefiltert und das siogar doppel. 1.) der Zigarettenfilter und 2.) die Lunge des Rauchers. Folglich kann die passiv Belastung gar nicht höher oder gleich sein.
> 
> Ich finde das Verbot für geschlossene Räume ok aber sich jetzt auch noch zu beschweren wenn draußen im öffentlichen Raum geraucht wird kann ich nicht für gut heißen, es sei denn es geht unmittelbar um Kinder oder Schwangere etc.. Ich finde das irgendwie immer zynisch so auf die Raucher zu schimpfen. Hier in Berlin beispielweise fahren viele von diesen militanten Nichtrauchern aus ökologischen Gründen mit dem Fahrrad. Dabei sind sie, ich bin Roller Fahrer und Ex-Raucher, ich weiß von was ich in dem Punkt spreche, buchstäblich mittendrinn im CO2 und Rußpartikeldunst. Ich wage zu behaupten das jene Schadstoffaufnahmen wesentlich schlimmer sind als ein wenig passiv Rauch. Zum einen da man sie konzentriert über einen längeren Zeitraum einatmet und zum anderen weil man, auf Grund der sportlichen Aktivität, wesentlich tiefer inhaliert. Da beschwert zum komischer Weise jedoch keiner. Ich will nicht das eine gegen das andere aufwiegeln, ist schließlich beides schlimm, sondern ich will lediglich darauf verweisen das ich es ungerechtfertigt finde wie auf Raucher immer mit dem Finger gezeigt wird, obwohl es noch viel schlimmere Baustellen gibt.
> ...


 
Warum wohl, habe ich ~50% angegeben, weil das, aus meinen Beobachtungen heraus, der Durchschnitt ist. Bei einigen eben mehr, bei anderen weniger.


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2013)

*AW: 3D Drucker können krank machen*

Als ehemaliger Raucher kann ich Dir sagen dass das Käse ist.  Außerdem atmen dann ja Raucher auch die ungefilterten Schadstoffe ein also wie kann es dann sein das passiv Rauchen schädlicher ist?

MfG


----------

